
Lockheed Martin unveils plans for quiet supersonic passenger airplane - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/supersonic-airplane-qsta-lockheed-martin/index.html
======
6thaccount2
"the noise should be audible from the ground only as a car door slamming shut"

That still sounds awful, and I imagine it isn't good for wildlife.

Also, I'm betting this would still be very expensive, but it is cool to see
passenger supersonic possibly making a comeback.

On the otherhand...I wonder if this is mainly to kick Boeing while they're
down.

